# What are the top 5 issues at the various resorts?



## Quilter (Apr 3, 2007)

Most of you know we have an owner's group on Yahoo at the Ocean Pointe resort:  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/OPnewsgroup/

As you can imagine, we get some of our own flaming threads regarding problems the resort faces.  These can be things like security, groundskeeping, housekeeping, activities in pools, pigeons on balconies, etc.

The main purpose of my posting this thread is to find out what issues other resorts face so we don't feel we're alone dealing with problems.  

What do you see are the top 5 problems your Board and management has to deal with at your home resort?  

Thank you,
Suzzanne


----------



## Dave M (Apr 3, 2007)

At all three of my Marriotts, I believe the #1 issue is how to balance the need to minimize maintenance fee increases with the need for additional funds for maintenance and property improvement, including the types of issues you mention.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 3, 2007)

I only one one TS, Aruba Surf Club.  Seems like the issues most people mention are lack of pool space, palapa space, etc.; high maintenance fees; lack of beach area; general overcrowding...

Just an FYI, these are subjects I see constantly on various boards.  I have never really found the place to be that crowded (admittedly we own in the slower season), so the only one I can say I agree with is the relatively high maintenance fees.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 3, 2007)

Dave M said:


> At all three of my Marriotts, I believe the #1 issue is how to balance the need to minimize maintenance fee increases with the need for additional funds for maintenance and property improvement, including the types of issues you mention.



Dave, it would help me if you listed the names of the 3 properties you're speaking of.

Thank you


----------



## CMF (Apr 3, 2007)

*The Grande Vista Yahoo Group does not have a Pulse!*

There is very little activity on that group so there is nothing too report.  I would love to see a thread regarding the skunky Florida tap water.  But I would imagine this is common to all Orlando timeshares; no?


Charles


----------



## bwenzel (Apr 3, 2007)

Quilter:

I'm an owner at OP and have not been to the ownership forum at yahoo in a long time.  I don't even remember my password or user name.  Would you kindly share here what the top five issues at O.P. are?  I would appreciate that much.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Art (Apr 3, 2007)

Suzzanne

I've been to at least a dozen MVCI resorts and I think OP suffers from a double whammy of relatively high population density (guests/square foot of resort facilities) and fewer things for guests to do away from the resort.  This means that more people are trying to reserve fewer precious chairs by the pool, since "what else is there to do?"

For example, several TUGGER's (including my wife and I) have recently spent a week at Marriott Grande Ocean and thought it seemed relatively "empty" even though we were told it was full.  The big difference relative to OP is that while MGO has twice as many buildings as OP, it probably has 4 or 5 times as much space.  There is also a much larger beach as well as lots of nearby shopping, a multitude of golf courses and tennis courts. 

So if someone has a problem at Grande Ocean, Cypress Harbor, Desert Springs Villas, Newport Coast, Custom House, Marbella Beach, BeachPlace Towers, etc, it is annoying but not a crisis since their vacation isn't centered around the resort as it is at OP.

Art


----------



## irish (Apr 3, 2007)

just went to OP and have no complaints. will definitely return.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 3, 2007)

bwenzel said:


> Quilter:
> 
> I'm an owner at OP and have not been to the ownership forum at yahoo in a long time.  I don't even remember my password or user name.  Would you kindly share here what the top five issues at O.P. are?  I would appreciate that much.
> 
> ...



Bill I've sent your user name to the email address you gave us Jan. 05.  If that's not your current email you can PM me and I'll send it to you.  

Top 5 for OP???  JMO, and probably not in the right order.  Some are much more prevalent than others.  

1.  Security
2.  Pool, hot tubs and pool deck rules, what should they be?  How strict to enforce them?
3.  Housekeeping
4.  Room assignments
5.  Negative influence from neighboring community


----------



## Quilter (Apr 3, 2007)

CMF said:


> There is very little activity on that group so there is nothing too report.  I would love to see a thread regarding the skunky Florida tap water.  But I would imagine this is common to all Orlando timeshares; no?
> 
> 
> Charles



That "skunky" tap water was there when I grew up in Plant City so many years ago.  Does it smell like sulphur?  

Funny thing about Ocean Pointe, while the tap water has a yellow tinge, it taste pretty good.

So there's nothing about GV that repeatedly comes up for the Board and Management to address?


----------



## Quilter (Apr 3, 2007)

Art said:


> Suzzanne
> 
> I've been to at least a dozen MVCI resorts and I think OP suffers from a double whammy of relatively high population density (guests/square foot of resort facilities) and fewer things for guests to do away from the resort.  This means that more people are trying to reserve fewer precious chairs by the pool, since "what else is there to do?"
> 
> ...



Art, do you vacation at Grande Ocean in the peak summer months?  I would think that would be a better comparison to the peak winter months at OP when most of the aggravation is stirred.

I've also been to Grande Ocean during Spring and Fall and find it has a definite atmosphere of low density population.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 3, 2007)

irish said:


> just went to OP and have no complaints. will definitely return.



irish,

that's great to hear.  I too plan to return   2 weeks next Jan. and 2 in Feb.  

This post isn't meant to bash OP.  Hopefully it's to get a balanced view that our resort isn't the "only" one that deals with ongoing issues.  Compared to resorts like GO and Desert Springs it is relatively new, and so is the experience of dealing with it's problems.  It would be good to know that in time it can run like a well-oiled machine.


----------



## CMF (Apr 3, 2007)

*Yes and No.*



Quilter said:


> Does it smell like sulfur?   . . . . So there's nothing about GV that repeatedly comes up for the Board and Management to address?



Yes, it smells like rotten eggs.  I thought maybe a high class joint like GV would filter it out or something.  As far as the users group for GV goes, not one posts . . . period.  A few days ago there were two lonely posts about the recent assault, and a couple of posts about a year ago about gas grills - that's all she wrote.

Charles


----------



## JimC (Apr 3, 2007)

CMF said:


> There is very little activity on that group so there is nothing too report.  I would love to see a thread regarding the skunky Florida tap water.  But I would imagine this is common to all Orlando timeshares; no?
> 
> 
> Charles



Tap water where I live is fine.  Must be a Marriott additive.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 3, 2007)

Well said, Art! Just returned from 2 weeks @ OP. I agree w/ the issues as stated by Quilter. LP has to enforce the "unattended pool chair" rule. It was really bad when we were there. People stumble out @ day break (Sometimes b/f) to stake out their territory. Every morning we saw people down there around 7:00AM throwing towels, books, other small personal objects on pool chairs. Often "claiming" 7 or 8 chairs. Then they wld saunter away & not return for hours. Meanwhile, we wld go to the pool around 10:00 & not be able to get a chair. We called the desk but nothing was done. We saw LP go over to some "unattended chairs" & flip the backs up. I guess the thinking was if LP came back later & the backs were still flipped up they wld remove the towels. We could not believe our eyes when we saw one woman run back down after LP had flipped her 7 chairs and she flipped them back!! Then she left. We saw all of this from our balcony as we were having breakfast! LP also "tagged" some chairs w/ masking tape. In that case, we saw a man go back & angrily remove the tags. Then he left. Unbelievable. The rule about "unattended" chairs has to be enforced. Every time we go to OP it is worse than the time b/f. Another thing that drives us crazy is the loud, very bad,  "live music" from the tiki bar......"Wasting Away in Margaritaville" over & over again. One afternoon it was "Knick knack paddy whack". They also incorporated "Pizza Hut" into one song & sang something like "Now go on over to Pizza Hut...."  Often in the evening they are "playing to nobody" or a handful of loud, obnoxious people @ the tiki bar. Yet all Guests have to endure this noise as they sit on their balconies or in their living rooms. Last Friday night they were really, really loud @ the tiki bar & front desk told us that they had a lot of complaints from Guests that night.


----------



## pacheco18 (Apr 3, 2007)

People stumble out @ day break (Sometimes b/f) to stake out their territory. Every morning we saw people down there around 7:00AM throwing towels, books, other small personal objects on pool chairs. Often "claiming" 7 or 8 chairs. Then they wld saunter away & not return for hours. 

The worst case of this "reserve and disappear" game I have ever seen is at Maui Ocean Club.  We complained.


----------



## Transit (Apr 3, 2007)

Visitors to OP should know that It's nothing but BEACH thats the main attraction there.Beachplace=parking=horrible going for a quick spin can take 30 min to get a slow elevater and drive down 40 stories of circles.


----------



## Art (Apr 3, 2007)

Suzzane

Let's hope Marty (JME) or one of the other MGO Platinum owners can provide a report on how people behave in the summer at MGO.

Art


----------



## Quilter (Apr 3, 2007)

Art said:


> Suzzane
> 
> Let's hope Marty (JME) or one of the other MGO Platinum owners can provide a report on how people behave in the summer at MGO.
> 
> Art



It would be nice to know what the number one issue the GO board has to deal with.  We also own at GO but know no one on the Board and visit with few of the other owners while there.  It's a much different experience than the owners during the platinum season at OP.  Many of us repeatedly see each other year after year.  

Maybe I should have asked for the #1 issue the Board and Management have to deal with at each resort, instead of the top 5.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Apr 3, 2007)

We have encountered the same issues at Ocean Point year after year - poor housekeeping and poor engineering. 

I remember the sales pitch, trust us, we're the Marriott you've come to know and love. I have never encountered the problems at Marriott hotels that we consistently encounter at Marriott Vacation Club resorts.

I believe the financial model that Marriott Vacation Club resorts operate under is fundamentally flawed.


----------



## ricki999 (Apr 3, 2007)

_[/IThe worst case of this "reserve and disappear" game I have ever seen is at Maui Ocean Club. We complained.]

Funny you should mention that.  I'm on a promo stay here now and was as the pool about 8:30 AM today.  I found 3 spots (no towels on chairs) for me and my 2 boys.  There were several "empty" chairs next to me with towels on them.  About 11AM, my son moved over to the "empty" chair as it was in the shade.  About 11:30AM, some guy comes over and under his breath tells his daughter we took his chair.  I apoligized and tried to explain that the chair has been empty for at least 3 hours, to which he replied "don't you know what the towels are for.  We were at breakfast"

Guy proceeded to move over to another 3 chairs nearby, was there for about 15 minutes and then left for about 2 more hours with his stuff still sitting there.  So much for a little courtesy.

Looking around, looks like lots of people are "eating breakfast"._


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 4, 2007)

Ricki: You nailed it! Lots of people (rude, inconsiderate people) are "eating breakfast" and playing golf and shopping & playing @ the beach and "eating lunch" too. Meanwhile "their" chairs sit empty while people like us wonder around like lost puppies searching for a place to sit by the pool! It's so sad really. It's time that we, as OP Owners, demand that Management does something about the "absentee chair people". The situation has reached ridiculous proportions. For example, we saw a couple gather up all of their stuff & leave the pool area. But, they left some "Palm Beach" brochure on one of the 3 chairs they had been occupying. Well, shortly after they had left, 3 other people came  along & sat where the couple had been sitting. About 2 hours later ,the man from the "departed" couple came back. He went over to the 3 people & said, as he pointed @ the chair that had had the brochure on it, "You are sitting in my wife's chair!!!" I did not hear the reply but he stomped off all in a huff...like a little kid having a tantrum.


----------



## honeybunney (Apr 4, 2007)

*Why not?*

Interesting since those very complaints are coming from resorts in Mexico.  My question is "What excuse is there to not be physically present at the pool and where is this rule that if I leave something on the chair it's my chair (even though I'm not there)?"  Why can't we just gather all the towels and stuff and dump it into an "absence" pile?  Or if there's no chairs left and no one is around, why not switch chairs with their belongings around before you leave?  Imagine their expression when one of their three chairs are missing and has someone elses stuff there?


----------



## PA- (Apr 4, 2007)

smoothair said:


> Ricki: You nailed it! Lots of people (rude, inconsiderate people) are "eating breakfast" and playing golf and shopping & playing @ the beach and "eating lunch" too. Meanwhile "their" chairs sit empty while people like us wonder around like lost puppies searching for a place to sit by the pool! It's so sad really. It's time that we, as OP Owners, demand that Management does something about the "absentee chair people". The situation has reached ridiculous proportions. For example, we saw a couple gather up all of their stuff & leave the pool area. But, they left some "Palm Beach" brochure on one of the 3 chairs they had been occupying. Well, shortly after they had left, 3 other people came  along & sat where the couple had been sitting. About 2 hours later ,the man from the "departed" couple came back. He went over to the 3 people & said, as he pointed @ the chair that had had the brochure on it, "You are sitting in my wife's chair!!!" I did not hear the reply but he stomped off all in a huff...like a little kid having a tantrum.



Seems to me the root of the problem is not people's behaviour, but a fundamental imbalance between quantity of amenities and quantity of units.  I'd be more inclined to demand more/bigger pools and decks than more rules.  I hate it when resorts have small amenities for big crowds.


----------



## rsackett (Apr 4, 2007)

PA- said:


> Seems to me the root of the problem is not people's behaviour, but a fundamental imbalance between quantity of amenities and quantity of units.  I'd be more inclined to demand more/bigger pools and decks than more rules.  I hate it when resorts have small amenities for big crowds.




I would have to disagree.  The times I have been to resorts with this problem the pools have not been that packed, just a bunch of empty chairs with stuff on them.  I see no reason to pay more, so more people can leave stuff they are not using on chairs for hours at a time.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 4, 2007)

honeybunney said:


> Interesting since those very complaints are coming from resorts in Mexico.  My question is "What excuse is there to not be physically present at the pool and where is this rule that if I leave something on the chair it's my chair (even though I'm not there)?"  Why can't we just gather all the towels and stuff and dump it into an "absence" pile?  Or if there's no chairs left and no one is around, why not switch chairs with their belongings around before you leave?  Imagine their expression when one of their three chairs are missing and has someone elses stuff there?



What if someone is in the pool for an extended period of time? Or back to the room to get snacks. You don't want people fighting over whether or not they were near their stuff. I think the only way is to have the resort somehow monitor, which is also difficult. 

Honestly though, We've gone 4 times to the Maui Marriott during Pres week, which is one of the busiest of all weeks, if not the busiest, and I don't understand the beef about chairs because I have never had a problem, and we don't go down at the crack of dawn.  

Are we talking about the prime seats right near the edge of the pools, or  the big section near the Beachwalk Cafe? The pool area is so large, with many rows I don't see how someone would have a problem finding a chair. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 4, 2007)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Honestly though, We've gone 4 times to the Maui Marriott during Pres week, which is one of the busiest of all weeks, if not the busiest, and I don't understand the beef about chairs because I have never had a problem, and we don't go down at the crack of dawn.



Exactly my thoughts regarding the Surf Club.  When I read all the comments on the various boards, it sometimes seems like they must be talking about a different Surf Club than the one I stay at.  (Admittedly I don't go during peak season, but I have friends who do, and they never have any problems!)


----------



## Quilter (Apr 4, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> Exactly my thoughts regarding the Surf Club.  When I read all the comments on the various boards, it sometimes seems like they must be talking about a different Surf Club than the one I stay at.  (Admittedly I don't go during peak season, but I have friends who do, and they never have any problems!)



I have the same thoughts at any of the resorts we go to.  There is a beautiful grassy area at OP where there's never a problem placing your chair.   And it's not as hot.  Chairs aren't bumper to bumper.  It's quiet enough to enjoy a nice book or a nap.  Even in Platinum season.  

When we were at St. Kitts the main pool was packed.  The only time we sat there was when we were waiting for food from the pool bar.  The 2 other smaller pools had minimal people around them.  We like the peacefulness of the beach much better. 

This thread has taken off in a discussion of "chair hogs".   Is that really the #1 issue faced at most of the resorts?


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 4, 2007)

So, you like to sit on the grass. Fine. Sit there. We like to sit @ the pool. We can'tget a seat b/c of the "chair hogs". Something has to be done about the situation. It's an issue. People are talking about it.


----------



## cp73 (Apr 4, 2007)

*....i Know The Guilty Party*

As much as I hate to say this, I know my wife and daughters have done this before. They are guilty of throwing towels and magazines on chairs, returning after breakfast to lounge in the sun. Not at OP though. Mostly in Vegas or anywhere its apparent people are doing this. I agree it stinks. Their excuse was that everyone else does it and its the only way they can get a prime spot. As long as they leave me alone I am fine. They need a better system or police it..


----------



## jerseyfinn (Apr 4, 2007)

Some impressions about things needing improvement and our favorite things at the resorts where we own 

*Ocean Pointe​*
issues/needs improvement


Continued lack of sufficient housekeepers to turn over all villas by 4PM.  Thursday check-in is not an owner enhancement, though it might help a few people out.
Little kids in the adult pools -- during our last 5 visits, they've had to close down a pool for a day to clean up after a kiddie craps in the pool. We have a toddlers pool -- the little guys should use it!
Children seated at the Tiki bar. No, I'm not anti-child, but a bar is an adult place. Too many instances of a flock of kids at the bar in the evening taking up seats for adult couples who can not find a place to sit. Once again, management reiterates that it is a "family resort"
A decline in the standard of beach service. Things have sure changed out there since Sean left Oceanside Beach.
Lack of sufficient numbers of umbreallas on the pool deck -- extremely frustrating in the summer's baking sun, especially since they've just bought new chairs and umbrellas ( but fail to buy enough umbrellas ).

Positives


great resort location on the beach
well-maintained villas
friendly, accomodating associates ( and hard-working though understaffed houskeepers )
security greatly improved
good organized activities for children. Also nice live entertainment at Tiki bar at night.
the new lounge chairs are great!
we've met some nice people here

*Marbella​*
issues/needs improvement


You are charged for use of a lounge chair on the beach 
the underground parking garage is a tight fit if you have a mid-size or larger vehicle
the menu at the beach grill needs sprucing up
the beach is narrow and slopes downwards, making laying on the lounge chair a bit uncomfortable

positives


Villas are fantastic
on-site restaurant has decent food and a nice terrace
a nice, walkable beach & easy access to the water
beautiful pools ( and lots of umbrellas )
wonderful sunsets

*Playa Andaluza​*
issues/needs improvement


lacks on-site restaurant ( opens @ May 2007 )
rocky beach makes wading into water difficult
on-going construction

positives


Beautiful villas
wide, smooth beach & beach grill located just out the gate
Beautiful pools ( with dedicated childrens pool with fountains & slide etc. ). Plenty of umbrellas
wider undergroung parking garage
great indoor pool and exercise room
fantastic associates

What does one say about MVC? They build good resorts and offer great vacations. The difference between an 8.0 resort and a 10 MVC resort are the subtle things which transform a really nice resort experience into a "wow" experience.

Barry


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice summary of issues, Barry. About OP, aren't we charged for beach chairs @ OP? You mention it @ Marbella but not OP


----------



## englishowner (Apr 5, 2007)

My views on Playa's main problems when I was last there June 2006 were

1. no restaurant (but this should be resolved this year)

2. fighting for chairs round pool, lots of towels on empty chairs but this may have been solved now as new pool now open, just shows that this can be a world wide problem! And I mean fighting, there was a really quite nasty incident between two guests, which looked as if it may get physical, luckily pool staff intervened and calmed situation.

3. getting into sea over rocks

The only problem here that Marriott can't really solve is the sea, but that's nature, not really a lot even a large corp like Marriott can do about this.

Overall though I am very pleased with this resort, especially the staff, they are so helpful, so friendly, and that means a great deal to me when I consider my holiday needs.

Lynne


----------



## jerseyfinn (Apr 6, 2007)

*. . . About OP, aren't we charged for beach chairs @ OP? You mention it @ Marbella but not OP . . .*

At OP Oceanside Beach Services, a concession, runs the beach and is separte from the resort. Yes, we do have to pay for the chairs/umbrellas/cabanas on the beach ( or bring our own ).

At Marbella, the chairs are resort-owned, but are stored on a public beach immediately in front of the resort ( same applies at Playa Andaluza ).  

Marbella charges owners to use the chairs, something which strikes me as odd given that one is not charged to use a chair at the pool and I see no difference from an owner perspective since the resort owns the chairs.

At Playa, there is no charge to use a beach chair if you are an owner, although others must pay if they want to use a chair ( I 've not seen a non-owner use the chairs ).

I don't know if the differences between Playa and Marbella are how the local municipalities view the beach and chair concessions ( Playa is in Estepona, Marbella resort in Marbella ), or if it is a HOA decision.

Barry


----------



## jerseyfinn (Apr 6, 2007)

Lynne,

I can't agree more about the associates. They are some genuinely nice folks who really want guests to have a nice stay. Mr. deGrebber, the GM, sets a mindset which filters down to all of the associates.

We noticed signs at the pools about saving chairs last summer, but did not know that things could get like the wild west over a lounge chair. But we're beach people so I guess that we miss much of the pool action. We do enjoy afternoon swims in the main pool however.

I think that the rocks in the water will remain the only real sticking point about Playa. The resort had asked about removing the rocks as well a pondering the idea of building a small dock that would allow folks to get past the rocks and drop into the water beyond them. It is always a bit amusing to watch folks who try to manuever the rocks and waves without stubbing their toes as they try to get to the smooth sandy bottom which is only some 15 to 20 m beyond the shore. I guess that there is no "perfect" resort, but MVC sure has several near-perfect ones.

The problem is finding the time to do some trades to sample some of these great MVC resorts.

Barry


----------



## sandytoes (Apr 7, 2007)

smoothair said:


> Another thing that drives us crazy is the loud, very bad, "live music" from the tiki bar......"Wasting Away in Margaritaville" over & over again. One afternoon it was "Knick knack paddy whack". They also incorporated "Pizza Hut" into one song & sang something like "Now go on over to Pizza Hut...." Often in the evening they are "playing to nobody" or a handful of loud, obnoxious people @ the tiki bar. Yet all Guests have to endure this noise as they sit on their balconies or in their living rooms. Last Friday night they were really, really loud @ the tiki bar & front desk told us that they had a lot of complaints from Guests that night.


 

I guess it is different strokes for different folks . . . I actually take being able to hear the music from our balcony into consideration when requesting a room assignment. It is not music I would put on the radio at home, but when I'm at the beach I like the upbeat, "happy" music and look forward to being on my balcony the few evening it is played.  My daughter's in their early twenties also enjoyed the music as did my parents in their 80's. I hope Ocean Point does not listen to a few complaints and stop the music. The problem can be solved for those  who do not enjoying the music by just asking for an assignment in any of the three buildings away from the bar instead of the two by the bar.

When so may people are mixed in a small area there are always things that will please one person and irritate the other. Usually there are solutions that will solve the problem for all  JM2C


----------



## Jollyhols (Apr 7, 2007)

*Ocean Pointe:*
I am not an owner but have stayed in a studio (exchange) twice in the last few years.  I do not like the way the lock-offs are connected to the larger units.  Both times we could hear the doors being tried and I ended up paranoid and put a chair in front of the door.  The connecting doors are very thin and the first time we stayed there we could hear arguments every day (or at least, a man shouting at his wife constantly).
However, we really liked the resort as a whole: the pools are nicely landscaped though a little busy - this didn't bother us too much as we preferred the beach during the day and the pools/hot tub in the evening.
The pool bar is great, staff friendly, and open during November as well.  
Minus points: (1) pity there isn't a restaurant on site (2) the beach chairs are expensive (or am I just a skinflint) so we didn't use them.
We attended a sales presentation and the show unit overlooking the ocean was beautiful.  If I hadn't already owned a Westgate Lakes I think would have bought it there and then (if anyone wants to permanently swap their OP for my Westgate Lakes they are most welcome!)

*Westgate Lakes* (owner)
The OP pools are much nicer than Westgate's.  Westgate pool bars are not open in the evenings in November.  The restaurant is, but they only do veggie meals at lunchtime.  Much prefer the entrance arrangements to the lock-off units (one outer main door leading to a hallway, then two separate solid doors to each of the units.  Feels more secure than at OP. The parking is a nightmare - large vehicles jutting out into the road.  Also the walkways have dead ends and you are obliged to walk out into the road in a lot of places between the parked vehicles and the traffic.  The golf buggies can be a nuisance.  My main gripe is still the devaluation of some weeks to 'value' weeks but haven't heard from other Westgate owners on this.  I am not sure if there is an active forum used by Westgate owners.

*Sheraton Vistana*
Stayed once on an exchange.  Attractive resort, but in a way, too big.
Frustrated trying to find our unit in the dark.  Pool bar quite nice but expensive.  Found (some) of the staff a bit rude.  I would like to pick up the Sheraton Vistana and put in at Westgate Lakes Resort's location and it would be much better.


----------



## Jollyhols (Apr 7, 2007)

Oops, sorry.  Just realised this was just about Marriotts and not other resorts.


----------



## suenmike32 (Apr 7, 2007)

We just returned from 4 weeks at beautiful Ocean Pointe.  Being owners there, we are always concerned about some of the issues that constantly crop up on the bulletin boards. However, there has never been a time that I felt that I was disappointed enough to consider selling. There are always going to be complainers about virtually everything under the sun. After owning for almost 5 years, I just close the gates when I see them open, I pick up garbage if some dope leaves it to blow into the pool, I laugh at the people that are down hogging chairs (when its so cold in the AM that you'd have to be a seal to want to go in).  
When I go to the pool (later in the morning), and there are a bunch of unused seats with towels draped over them, it annoys me...but I make do!  I get off my butt and go get a chair or a chaise from the storage stack and find a place in the sun. Beach-chairs too expensive? (I thought so..for a months use), so I bring my own...umbrella too! 
It's getting to the point where just too many people have a beef with virtually everything. Somebody beefed about the quality of the wine at the free wine and cheese party. It's not a wine tasting party...its a get together for owners to meet one another!  Give me a break!
Guess what...I've had great room locations every single time I've been there. Am I due for a "not so hot one"? Yep I sure am...but am I going to go and scream at the desk clerk? No I'm not.
Maybe some of the chronic complainers ought to step back and try to be a little more pro-active.  Marriott builds a nice resort.  I think complainers,   (especially if they're owners), are shooting themselves in the foot by beefing so much. Who'd want to buy into a place where nobody seems to be happy?
JMHO   Mike


----------



## hipslo (Apr 7, 2007)

suenmike32 said:


> We just returned from 4 weeks at beautiful Ocean Pointe.  Being owners there, we are always concerned about some of the issues that constantly crop up on the bulletin boards. However, there has never been a time that I felt that I was disappointed enough to consider selling. There are always going to be complainers about virtually everything under the sun. After owning for almost 5 years, I just close the gates when I see them open, I pick up garbage if some dope leaves it to blow into the pool, I laugh at the people that are down hogging chairs (when its so cold in the AM that you'd have to be a seal to want to go in).
> When I go to the pool (later in the morning), and there are a bunch of unused seats with towels draped over them, it annoys me...but I make do!  I get off my butt and go get a chair or a chaise from the storage stack and find a place in the sun. Beach-chairs too expensive? (I thought so..for a months use), so I bring my own...umbrella too!
> It's getting to the point where just too many people have a beef with virtually everything. Somebody beefed about the quality of the wine at the free wine and cheese party. It's not a wine tasting party...its a get together for owners to meet one another!  Give me a break!
> Guess what...I've had great room locations every single time I've been there. Am I due for a "not so hot one"? Yep I sure am...but am I going to go and scream at the desk clerk? No I'm not.
> ...



Great post!  

Sometimes it helps to take a step back and reflect upon how fortunate we are that it is only these sorts of things that we have to complain about.  Attitude is everything.  These are our vacations, with our loved ones, in some very nice resorts, folks.  If we dont appreciate them, we are doing a disservice to ourselves, and to our families.  

Are there issues at some of the resorts?  Sure there are.  There are issues with everything in life.  I just find that a bit of perspective and a positive attitude goes a long way.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 7, 2007)

It's getting to the point where just too many people have a beef with virtually everything. Somebody beefed about the quality of the wine at the free wine and cheese party. It's not a wine tasting party...its a get together for owners to meet one another!  Give me a break!
JMHO   Mike

Mike,
That was me. I was making a tongue in cheek remark but I guess you took it for real. As you might guess from the rest of my post I agree with you on all you said. I don't usually post on the OP news site but all the negative traffic by a few owners has really bothered me this year. 
 Jim Freeman


----------



## suenmike32 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry Jim..there's been so much negativity...I guess I just didn't realize that you were kidding.  I think many of us are on the same page about being more positive. I hope some of it rubs off. Its starting to be a drag.

Mike,
That was me. I was making a tongue in cheek remark but I guess you took it for real. As you might guess from the rest of my post I agree with you on all you said. I don't usually post on the OP news site but all the negative traffic by a few owners has really bothered me this year. 
 Jim Freeman[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 8, 2007)

Mike: Just out of curiosity, did you have the same oceanfront unit for 4 weeks?


----------



## sage (Apr 8, 2007)

*Who needs beach chairs anyway?*

I've been reading this thread and chuckling away. :hysterical:
I have yet to use my Marriott timeshare as we only bought last year.
What is the big deal about the beach chairs?
If someone walks away; dump their stuff at the cabana or where the pool staff are and tell them that the people had gone AWOL.

_Please don't take offence to this BUT seems like you all need a real beach vacation in OZ. No beach chairs - just dump your stuff on the beach or by the pool and get into the water to cool off!​_Over here we love the beach and pool but I have never seen anyone stressing about a lounge chair near a pool. Life is too short and holiday time too precious to waste on cooking your body on a chair in the sun. 
Get up, get moving and have a little more fun!!!


----------



## suenmike32 (Apr 8, 2007)

Smooth,
We've never stayed OF as my three units are all OS. I've never had the same actual numbered units, (each time we've gone), I've always asked for, and gotten, reasonably high floors, in the building that I've requested and on the side that I've requested. I've never been disappointed! However, I know that they'll be a time when I will probably get a low floor and perhaps not the best view. Thats life!. 
Smooth,
If your inquiry was "did I have to move" during our most recent stay? The answer is yes, once, from the lockoff to the master, (where we stayed for 3 more weeks).
Hope this helps.
Mike


smoothair said:


> Mike: Just out of curiosity, did you have the same oceanfront unit for 4 weeks?


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks, Mike. I was wondering b/c next year we will be there for 3 weeks. One week in the 2BR, one week in the one Master BR/LR/DR/Kitchen Suite  and one week in the Lock-off to that "Main" 1BR. Wld it be possible for us to stay in the same units for all of this? It wld be nice to just move "next door" from the lock-off to the Master Suite.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello, there, Sage! Come back & post here after you  have been to your Marriott Timeshare in Vegas where there is no beach! You may just want to sit by the pool! I wld love to be there when you saunter over to some chair hog's "abandoned" chair & "dump his stuff"! I don't know about Vegas, but @ Ocean Pointe we do not have cabana staff or pool staff. You really have to experience this "chair" situation to believe it! People get very territorial & aggressive. Are you still chuckling??:rofl:


----------



## sage (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Smoothair,
Still chuckling! You lot are definitely too territorial and uptight regarding pool chairs.
I have seen the pool at the Grand Chateau and I don't intend on ever using it as we always go to Vegas in our summer/your winter. Way to cold to get in the pool! Anything under 25 C is too cold for us.
Went to the Phuket Beach Club last year and found people chair hogging on every sunny day. Didn't bother us though. Found a dry place to plonk our towels and stuff then went for a swim - for about 2 hours. By the way there were 10 of us in our group and no-one complained about not getting a chair. The pool staff just put clean towels on chairs that were 'vacant" for too long.
Maybe the other resorts should do the same or have an AWOL policy - no show for an hour - lose your chair!


----------



## suenmike32 (Apr 10, 2007)

Smooth,
I know what you mean...it was very convenient to just move next door. Unfortunately, thats not always the case. I know of some people that have had to change floors and even buildings. I truly believe that OP's booking staff will try to make it as easy as possible. Let me make a suggestion, about 2 days before the end of your week, stroll down to the check-in area and if its not busy, ask if they know where your going?  That information can give you a handle on how you should gather your belongings, whether you'll need a cart, whether you need to re-pack suitcases etc.  I'd also stay chummy with the staff that cleans the rooms in your area. If you had to move across the hall or next door..their cooperation in co-ordinating cleaning the available room is a tremendous help. Good luck...I'll be doing the same next year too.
Mike
Here's another tip. I don't know whether you drive or fly. We drive, and because we stay for a month or more, I bring quite a load. One of the things I did this year was pick up 3 bins, (the type with the folding top-doors, that can stack inside one another). I pack a lot of stuff in them. After I move in I  then either store them inside each other, or, if I stack them on top of each other, I cover them with a table cloth and use it (or them), for a computer stand or what-ever. They're great to toss stuff in, put on a cart and move. If you find them to be too bulky store em in your car. 



smoothair said:


> It wld be nice to just move "next door" from the lock-off to the Master Suite.


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

But when one week is completed don't you have to check out at 10 (or 11:00) and can't get into the next week's unit till 4:00?  So it isn't so easy as just going next door - you can't leave things in hallway for the hours it takes?


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 10, 2007)

Each year I split my 2 MBP weeks into 4 parts and book them with Marriott (LO, 1 BDRM, 1 BDRM, LO) for 4 weeks in a row.  There's two split fees to pay.

Each time they have never made me pack and move out - I just wait for them to call and let me know the other 'part' has been cleaned for me to move in - go to the front desk to get the key and move my stuff over. Easy - don't even have to pack.  Then they clean the part I've vacated.

The middle two weeks are in the 1 bdrm portion so they just do a 'stayover clean' and that's even easier as I don't need to get a new key or car park pass until moving back into the LO for the 4th week.  

Prior to checking in I call the Front Desk Manager and make sure he/she is aware of my desire to stay put for the 4 weeks...and don't just leave it until the day I arrive.  It's less fuss for the front desk too.

In recent years as soon as I've booked my weeks 13 months ahead I've put in a request for a 1 bdrm or 2 bdrm with Interval for the weeks I'm supposed to be in the lockoff portion (1st and 4th weeks) using other deposits I have with II at the time.  They've always come through for me, which frees up my LO weeks to rent on Ebay (as I own them) for about $1000 each.  Ownership has its benefits...and in this case I just get 3 'stayover cleans' and enjoy my 4 weeks in a row facing the ocean in the same apartment - just like home.  

That's how it works at MBP -- it's probably different at OP as most things are.  

Brian

http://cgi.ebay.com/RENT-FLORIDA-BE...oryZ3257QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm with you totally.  Constantly I hear complaints about BeachPlace music from the bars below but I love it -- often just sitting on the balcony listening to it while having a few drinks and/or conversation...or going downstairs to join in or people watch.  Those who don't like the music can easily request an intracoastal view.  

Part of the problem at OP might be that everyone seems to be in bed by 8 p.m.  I couldn't stand the solitude at OP after a week or so at BP ... but I'm a city boy I guess.

Brian



sandytoes said:


> I guess it is different strokes for different folks . . . I actually take being able to hear the music from our balcony into consideration when requesting a room assignment. It is not music I would put on the radio at home, but when I'm at the beach I like the upbeat, "happy" music and look forward to being on my balcony the few evening it is played. My daughter's in their early twenties also enjoyed the music as did my parents in their 80's. I hope Ocean Point does not listen to a few complaints and stop the music. The problem can be solved for those who do not enjoying the music by just asking for an assignment in any of the three buildings away from the bar instead of the two by the bar.
> 
> When so may people are mixed in a small area there are always things that will please one person and irritate the other. Usually there are solutions that will solve the problem for all  JM2C


----------



## suenmike32 (Apr 10, 2007)

I honestly have to say that I have never seen that done. I'm positive that the staff makes every effort possible to avoid a sceniario like that.
I'm sorry to go off on a tangent like this, I think we're losing the original subject topic.
Mike



pharmgirl said:


> But when one week is completed don't you have to check out at 10 (or 11:00) and can't get into the next week's unit till 4:00?  So it isn't so easy as just going next door - you can't leave things in hallway for the hours it takes?


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, Pharmgirl: This is what I am hoping to do:  *Week 1*: Check into 2BR.

*Week 2:* Stay in the Master when the rest of our family checks out of the lock-off where they had been staying for Week 1.   

*Week 3:* Move from the Master to the lock-off. Housekeeping cld clean the lock-off, then we'd move to the lock-off for them to clean the Master for arriving guests.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 10, 2007)

Mike: You are right about being off topic & I apologize  for that. I shd have started a new post or simply sent you a private if I had wanted to get into all of this. Sorry everybody.


----------



## davewasbaloo (Jul 10, 2007)

Hope I'm not too late to join in:

Ile de France:

Key issues (though they didn't really bother us, they might others)

1. No real restaurant - due in the future (plus is that there are 4 less than a mile away, and over 60 decent ones in the area)

2. Outdoor pool is not heated - freezing.  

3. Many people arrive expecting it to be in the middle of Paris - it's not, it's 30 miles outside (which we prefer for extended stays).

4. Complementary bus service could increase frequency

5. It would be nice if the kids club was open weekends.

Positives:

- Fantastic houses in a Village setting
- Very convenient for Disneyland Paris!!!!
- Golfing in easy reach
- Wonderful pool, spa, and massage service
- 30 major attractions within a 90 minute drive (excluding Paris)
- Paris is near by (hour journey).


----------

